# Alternativ zum Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz?



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

Ich habe seit 2 tagen denn Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz und ich schicke ihn heute wieder zurück. Grund dafür ist das selbst man mittig davor sitzt bei einen Abstand von ca. 30 bis 35cm die Farben bereits verfälscht werden wenn man nach links oder rechts schaut bzw oben oder unten. Egal wie ich denn Monitor in der Höher verstelle bzw auch neige an irgend einer stelle wird es entweder dunkler oder heller. Mein alter BenQ der zwar nur 24" ist hat das auch aber bei weiten nicht so extrem vor allem nicht wenn man davor sitzt. Hat sich bei TN Panels technisch denn überhaupt nichts mehr getan denn so sieht es für mich aus wenn es um Blickwinkel geht. Sonst wäre der Monitor aber sehr gut, Schwarzwert könnte aber noch besser sein, auch da ist mein BenQ besser.

Jetzt suche ich eine Alternative welche da besser ist. IPS kommt nicht in Frage wegen dem Glitzer Effekt. 27" und 2k Auflösung so wie 144hz. Hab zwar eine Nvidia Karte aber ob man G Sync braucht weiß ich nicht. Mein jetziger hat 120Hz und kein G Sync und dennoch laufen die Spiele rund.


----------



## HisN (13. August 2018)

Was fehlt Dir denn an Deinem jetzigen, dass Du einen neuen kaufen möchtest?
Ich meine, 120hz kann ja gar nicht so alt sein ...
Und was ist bitte 2K für eine Auflösung? Scheint irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen FHD und WQHD zu sein.
Schade das Monitore scheinbar langsam auch zur Wegwerfware werden.


----------



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

Ähm 2k ist WQHD. Eigentlich bekannt das man es auch so benenn kann. Mein jetziger ist zu klein. Warum soll man aber was begründen nur so als Interesse? Wenn man was neues kaufen will dann wird das einen Grund haben aber das ist eine eigene Sache sag ich mal.


----------



## HisN (13. August 2018)

für eine gezielte Beratung?

Ich will einen Traktor kaufen, mein Porsche passt irgendwie nicht.
Warum einen Traktor? Was ist an dem Porsche schlecht?

Er fährt sich so blöd auf dem Rübenacker ....

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel 

Und ich finde 1920 ist deutlich näher an 2K als 2560 ... also .. nur so... aus meiner Sicht. Deshalb hab ich noch mal nachgefragt.


----------



## PAPERBOT (13. August 2018)

Die hohe Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist mir beim 27'' Asus PG278QR auch aufgefallen im gegensatz zu meinem alten 24''. Ich denke das ist "normal" bei dem kurzen Sitzabstand


----------



## _Berge_ (13. August 2018)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Ähm 2k ist WQHD. Eigentlich bekannt das man es auch so benenn kann. Mein jetziger ist zu klein. Warum soll man aber was begründen nur so als Interesse? Wenn man was neues kaufen will dann wird das einen Grund haben aber das ist eine eigene Sache sag ich mal.



2K wird fälschlicherweise als WQHD angenommen, 2K entspricht rechnerisch FullHD...

Angaben was du haben willst sind wichtig für eine gezielte Beratung

Wir wissen nicht ob du nen Geld-Schei**er hast oder auf den Preis schaust

Wir wissen nicht was du mit dem Bildschirm machen willst

Wir können nicht sagen ob du etwas brauchst oder nicht brauchen könntest - Stichwort 144hz obwohl du nur SP Strategy Spiele Spielst etc

Nutze den Acer XB271HUAbmiprz  auch und kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2018)

MSI MPG27CQ.


----------



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> MSI MPG27CQ.



Sieht ganz gut aus erst mal, da ich aber eine Nvidia Karte habe wie erwähnt und der TFT eher für AMD ist bringt mir das nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2018)

Erst sagst du noch, du brauchst Gsync nicht unbedingt und jetzt auf einmal doch?


----------



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

Nein lese doch genau bitte, danke. Ich sagte bei IPS da IPS nicht so schnell ist. Bei TN muss es nicht sein. Und ich schrieb auch nicht das ich es nicht brauche sonder das ich nicht weiß ob ich es brauche. Das ist einer kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Usern Worte in den Mund zu legen die sie nicht sagten tut man nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2018)

Also bei IPS brauchst du Gsync und bei TN nicht?


----------



## _Berge_ (13. August 2018)

Du kannst den monitor genauso nutzen, verhält sich bei einer Nvidia Karte halt wie ein Monitor ohne Synchronisation, du wirst keine Nachteile haben

Ein äquivalent mit gsync wäre teurer

Welche Karte haste denn überhaupt?


----------



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

Hab eine GTX 1070. Werde aber auf die neue Nvidia Karten wechseln so bald verfügbar.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. August 2018)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Ich sagte bei IPS da IPS nicht so schnell ist. Bei TN muss es nicht sein. .



Was hat denn Gsync (oder Freesync) mit dem Panel-Typ zu tun?


----------



## Schrotty (13. August 2018)

Es geht hier um alternativen und sonst nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2018)

Die Frage bleibt halt, brauchst du Gsync oder nicht.
Du hast ja einen da, also probier es aus.


----------



## Schrotty (14. August 2018)

Habe ihn schon zurück gegeben.


----------

